# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show April 27, 2014



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Guitar Shows proudly announces our 5th annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show.
VENDORS WANTED!
Please save the date! Much more information and many announcements to come.
Last year our show saw a crowd of nearly 600!
Plan to be part of this major networking event.
See our website for vendor inquiries.
www.ontarioguitarshows.com
Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Ontguitarshows


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor forms are now ready and about half of the tables already snapped up. For forms or info follow the link on our web page. 
www.ontarioguitarshows.com
Follow us on twitter


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Is anyone answering emails?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

PM sent! 
Sorry for the delay, you were caught in my filter.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

I have been answering a lot of email with questions about our upcoming show.Here is some general information about the show:
Sunday April 27, 2014
Lions Hall, Elmira, On.
9am - 3pm

This will be our fifth annual show. We are a grassroots organization operating on a shoestring budget.
We aim to put on a great show for both vendors and enthusiasts.

In the past we have had several custom builders, both electric and acoustic. Music industry reps showcasing their services. We have had collectors appraising and buying vintage gear. Several collector/players selling their collections to buy the next must have item (that's me!).Amp techs, pedal techs, sound guys, rock and roll clothing and merchandise-all vendors we see each year.

Do you have a basement full of gear you would like to turn into a handful of cash? Why not try our show!
Do you have a handful of cash you would like to turn into a basement full of gear? Why not try our show!

If you only have a handful (only 1 handful please!) bring it with you. We encourage patrons to bring their for sale guitar along. With only the price of admission, try your luck at selling or trading your guitar.

Spend a Sunday morning browsing the many fine custom made guitars or drooling over that 75 year old Gibson acoustic you've always wanted.

In the past we have been fortunate to have many fine musicians spend the morning with us. You never know who might show up this year!!

Don't miss this once a year event!

www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

I plan to be there. Enjoyed myself last year.
The performers were also nice listening to.

for those attending, here's the address.
@savageblue. please correct me if I'm wrong
40 South Street West, Elmira, ON N3B 1K6


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I should be able to make this as well.

I'll probably tuck a couple of guitars in the truck looking for the right trade + cash deals.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Just added a photo gallery to the website showcasing some previous shows. Only a few pics now but will be adding more in the next few days.
Check it out www.ontarioguitarshows.com top right corner!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

JUST CONFIRMED
Canadian blues player Teddy Leonard will be with us again! As in the past, Teddy will play some vendors instruments during the show. This year however we will be featuring Teddy in a "Blues Guitar Clinic" which will start at 2pm. Teddy is a great player and a real gentleman. If you have not met him or had the pleasure of hearing him play, this is your chance!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Follow us on Twitter and keep up to date on the latest announcements!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Down to the last few vendor tables. Will be sold-out soon!
This year, our 5th, promises to be another great show!
Many new vendors, many familiar faces.
Don't Miss Out!
Sunday April 27,
Lions Hall Elmira,
40 South st. W
See a few pictures from last years show, follow the links on our webpage.
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Lookin' forward to it. I rented a table this year. 
I'll be bringing what doesn't sell in this *ad*.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

JUST CONFIRMED!!!
Along with master blues man Teddy Leonard, we are really proud to announce that Blues Legend MORGAN DAVIS will be playing an acoustic set at this years show!
Morgan will be featuring the music of Robert Johnson. Davis is considered by many to be the foremost player in the world of Robert Johnson's music.
Who knows who else might just turn up at this show....

​*DON'T MISS OUT!*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

How many guitars do people typically bring? I want to bring my Heatley, BFR EBMM, and some cash to try and buy one more expensive guitar that I'll actually use. I don't have an acoustic, so I'll be trying a few of those out. I might bring the ES-339 and '76 tele (just in case).

Also, have there ever been any issues with people keeping guitars in their cars while they check the place out? I'm not sure I'll be wanting to walk around with 2 guitars and my son in tow. I suppose I could get on e of those trunk monkeys Dr. Hook was talking about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

In the past I've only brought one guitar (easy to lug around) and stowed it
in the trunk of my car after there were no trade takers. However, you can 
put a couple on my table (I've rented this year). Since I've sold three of what
I planned to bring, I now have extra space. Who knows, I may have something
you like to trade for your ES 339.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

You are welcome to bring in one or two at a time.You may leave and re enter the hall as often as you wish.
Staff will be kindly suggesting upon entry that two guitars at a time is the limit.
In the past we had one patron wheeling a cart around with his gear and another time a patron claimed a corner and brought in all kinds of gear. We don't really appreciate that and it's not fair to vendors who do rent a space. 

Security in the parking lot has not been a problem in the past.

P.S. VENDOR TABLES SOLD OUT!
We have even crammed an extra 6 tables in, making this year the biggest yet! I will publish the finalized vendor list this weekend.Watch for it!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> In the past I've only brought one guitar (easy to lug around) and stowed it
> in the trunk of my car after there were no trade takers. However, you can
> put a couple on my table (I've rented this year). Since I've sold three of what
> I planned to bring, I now have extra space. Who knows, I may have something
> you like to trade for your ES 339.


Thanks for the offer, Larry. I may take you up on that under the condition that you accept some cash for the space.

I'm all over the place with what I want to do with my guitars. I came to the conclusion yesterday that I may actually have some sort of issue with gear acquisition (I'm thinking about starting a thread on it later today). Anyhow, we'll get in touch prior to the show and iron out any details.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

savageblue said:


> You are welcome to bring in one or two at a time.You may leave and re enter the hall as often as you wish.
> Staff will be kindly suggesting upon entry that two guitars at a time is the limit.
> In the past we had one patron wheeling a cart around with his gear and another time a patron claimed a corner and brought in all kinds of gear. We don't really appreciate that and it's not fair to vendors who do rent a space.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think about bringing gear from that standpoint. I'll leave the wheelbarrow at home 

You should consider putting a donation box at the front for people who do bring in gear without renting at table. That way everybody wins. I'd have no problem donating to the hall.

I just checked out the website... Is that Don Ross? Super strange - I just saw him today at 12th Fret (I didn't approach him). Damn he's good.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Don Ross was last years special guest player. This year we are really excited to have both Teddy Leonard and Morgan Davis!
Davis will be playing earlier in the day, about 11am. Teddy will be hosting a blues seminar about 2pm.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Here is the vendor list for April 27, 2014 in Elmira:

Glen Querengesser
House Guitars
Folkway Music
Larry Zablocki
Meadow Guitars
Cane Custom Guitars
Tim Jones
Gian Cifarelli
Fred Tellier Guitars
Xaver Guitars
Nice Rack Canada
John Harasym
Dan Predhomme
Bill Rinnie
Canadian Breed Guitars
Les Posan Jr.
Marg Minster
Will Able
E. Bruce Pimm
Woodstone 
The Guitar Corner
Bob Egan
Larry Behon
Hamm-Tone Guitar Making School
Jeff Murphy
Paula Pykala
Mike Clark
Domenico Bellisssimo
McKay Guitars
Carl Watson
Neil Banks
Andre Forget

Many of these vendors have multiple tables making this the largest show to date.
Well over 40 tables of new, used, vintage, collectable and custom guitars. 


Teddy Leonard
Morgan Davis


Doors open 9am sharp. No early entry whatsoever. 

Food and coffee starting at 9am
Free Parking

5 Years and Going Strong !!
See you Sunday.

Elmira Lions Hall
40 South Street W
Elmira, On
N3B 2Z5


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big day!
The correct address of the Elmira Vintage Guitar Show is:

Lions Hall
40 South Street West
Elmira Ontario
n3b 2z7

9am to 3pm


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice to see House Guitars on the vendor list. He's one of my favourite acoustic builders.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

So, anyone come home with a great score?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a table there for the 5th year in a row and had another great day of sales! I moved most of the items I intended to and had my table paid for before the doors even opened to the public! Thanks John for putting on another great show!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Great afternoon here. Thanks to *savageblue* for running another great show.
Good turnout and excellent playing from all the guest performers. A lot of eye candy.
I was a vender this year. Sold all five guit's that I brought with me. Had my eye on
a '84 SG special with a Kahler Tremolo and Shaw pup's, but, it sold before I made
any sale to have funds for it. dang!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Sold all five guit's that I brought with me.


Excellent, Larry -- sounds like we should talk: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=63545


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Trust me, your ad is in the top running of all the 'for sale' 
threads that I've perused since getting home after the show.
Also, like most wives, mine has already found better uses for the cash. lol.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The show seemed well attended, certainly better than the Toronto show has been lately and the selection seemed pretty good but the only "deals" I saw were for parts. I'd go again for sure though, you never know what I missed not turning up until 11am.


----------

